# Asus pg248q oder acer XB241Hbmipr



## Ferolio (24. Dezember 2016)

Ich spiele vor allem Ego-shooter und brauche einen neuen Monitor. Ich habe bereits die 2 ins Auge gefasst. 

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01AJ...B241Hbmipr&dpPl=1&dpID=51LNKFmf7wL&ref=plSrch

https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B01I3...+rog+swift&dpPl=1&dpID=41nFZmD4w7L&ref=plSrch

Welcher davon ist besser? Schon mal danke im voraus.


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2016)

also, dem Preis nach der Asus   aber schwer zu sagen...  sowohl Asus als auch Acer haben immer mal "Problemchen" bei der Qualität der ausgelieferten Monitore. Vom Asus gibt es einen sehr ausführlichen Test Test Monitor Asus PG248Q

Eine Alternative wäre der Dell hier https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01KZIOSSQ  den gibt es bei Mindfactory für 490€ 8735803 - 23,8'' (60,47cm) Dell S2417DG schwarz

PS: du hast aber eine Nvidia-Grafikkarte, oder?


----------



## Ferolio (24. Dezember 2016)

Ja ich hab die 1070 von msi.
Ich ziehe inzwischen auch diesen in Erwägung: https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00LB...sus+pg278q&dpPl=1&dpID=41QxQWWefpL&ref=plSrch


----------



## Herbboy (24. Dezember 2016)

Da würd ich eher den Dell S2716DG in WQHD und 27 Zoll nehmen - der Asus ist überteuert.  Und der Dell ist echt gut, auch die Käufer sind zufrieden, zB  https://www.amazon.de/Dell-S2716DG-Monitor-Zoll-144Hz/dp/B01784K78A/   oder auch hier 65546 - 27'' (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz   und https://www.alternate.de/Dell/S2716DG-LED-Monitor/html/product/1233494?campaign=Monitor/Dell/1233494


----------



## Ferolio (25. Dezember 2016)

Hat ein fx8320 genug power für 2k?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2016)

Ferolio schrieb:


> Hat ein fx8320 genug power für 2k?


 Mit 2k hat das wenig zu tun, denn die CPU macht bei verschiedenen Auflösungen relativ wenig aus. Aber es kann sein, dass du halt wegen der CPU in einigen Games eine maximale FPS-Zahl von zb 60 FPS hast, egal ob in Full-HD oder WQHD, und mit nem Intel Core i5 hättest du vlt 80 FPS.


----------



## Ferolio (25. Dezember 2016)

Aber würde es gehen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2016)

Ferolio schrieb:


> Aber würde es gehen?


 ja klar, wenn es in Full-HD läuft, dann auch in WQHD. Du hast dann weniger FPS, aber nicht WEGEN der CPU. Wenn du natürlich bei Full-HD schon nur 40 FPS hast, wird es in WQHD unter 30 FPS fallen. Aber wenn du in Full-HD so 50-60 FPS und mehr hast, dann kannst du die gleichen Einstellungen idr auch in WQHD mit mind. 40 FPS und somit ruckelfrei spielen.


----------



## Ferolio (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich hab momentan weniger als fhd


----------



## Ferolio (25. Dezember 2016)

Ich werd höchstwahrscheinlich mitte nächsten Jahres auf den i5 6500 umsteigen.


----------



## Ferolio (25. Dezember 2016)

Oder soll ich es anders rum machen?
Erst pc upgraden dann neuer Bildschirm.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2016)

Schwer zu sagen. Aber WENN eine neue CPU, dann lieber einen i7 nehmen. Ansonsten kann ein FX-8000er nämlich teils sogar schneller als ein i5 sein.


----------



## Ferolio (26. Dezember 2016)

Ist halt einiges teurer


----------



## Ferolio (26. Dezember 2016)

Welchen i7?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2016)

Ferolio schrieb:


> Welchen i7?


 Also, ein Tipp wäre der hier Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der ist quasi ein i7-4770 ohne eigene Grafikeinheit, aber dafür eben auch günstiger. Und der i7-4770 ist wiederum fast genau so stark wie ein Core i7-6700 für den neuen Sockel 1151. Dazu ein Mainboard Sockel 1150 für 60-80€, zB das hier Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und das RAM kannst du behalten - du hast doch aktuell nen AMD Sockel AM3-Prozessor, oder nicht?


----------



## Ferolio (27. Dezember 2016)

Ich werde ende nächsten Jahres was auf x99 Basis machen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2016)

Ferolio schrieb:


> Ich werde ende nächsten Jahres was auf x99 Basis machen.


 Sockel 2011-3 würde ich nicht machen, der Sockel ist viel zu teuer. Der 6800K zB ist in Spielen nicht schneller als ein i7-6700K, aber allein das billigste Mainboard kostet 60€ mehr als ein gutes Board für den Sockel 1151, und die CPU auch noch mal 80-90€ mehr. Der 6800K hat zwar mehr Kerne, aber weniger Takt - und Games profitieren von den Kernen nicht, so dass Du am Ende eine ca gleiche Leistung hast, in vielen Games ist der 6700K sogar schneller, weil der Takt da wichtiger ist als die Kerne.


Aber die kommenden neuen CPUs für Sockel 1151 der "Kaby Lake"-Familie könnten evlt. dann die beste Wahl sein. Oder "sogar" die neuen AMD-CPUs mit neuem Sockel, die kommen ja auch.


----------



## Ferolio (28. Dezember 2016)

Also dann lieber 1151? Wann kommen die neuen intel cpus?


----------



## Ferolio (28. Dezember 2016)

be quiet! Dark Base 900
Asus ROG Xonar Phoebus PCIe
MSI Z170A Gaming M5 Intel Z170 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR4 ATX Retail
16GB Corsair Vengeance LED rot DDR4-2666 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
Intel Core i7 6700K
be quiet! Silent Loop 280mm


----------



## Ferolio (28. Dezember 2016)

Bin mal gespannt ob ich es dann wenn es soweit ist schaffe den selbst zusammen zu schrauben.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

Die neuen Kaby Lake-CPUs müssten bald kommen, 1-2 Modelle sind schon in manchen Shops gelistet. Aber aller Erfahrung nach sind die neuen CPUs nie merkbar besser "pro Euro"  

Bei den Bauteilen hast du ja ganz schön reingehauen, ziemlich edel ^^   hast du denn überhaupt gute Boxen bzw. Kopfhörer, um mit der Soundkarte was anzufangen?


----------



## Ferolio (28. Dezember 2016)

Brauch man die eigentlich zwingend?


----------



## Ferolio (28. Dezember 2016)

Werd ich auch nen Jahr mind. sparen für.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Dezember 2016)

Ferolio schrieb:


> Werd ich auch nen Jahr mind. sparen für.


 ach soooo ^^   schau einfach in nem Jahr, was DANN so alles verfügbar ist. An sich - wenn du einen i7-6700K nimmst oder auch vlt nen Kaby Lake (es kommt bald der i7-7700K) - reicht auch ein Mainboard für 120-140€ dicke aus, damit kann man schon super übertakten, und ne Soundkarte brauchst du nur, wenn du wirklich gute Boxen oder Kopfhörer (ohne USB! ) hast. Ansonsten reicht der Mainboard-Sound völlig aus. Und falls Du Boxen/Hifi-Anlage oder Kopfhörer per USB oder über HDMI anschließt, nutzt eine Soundkarte sowieso nichts.


----------



## Ferolio (28. Dezember 2016)

Ok dann lass ich die weg. Bei mir muss alles schwarz-rot sein ??????


----------

